# Martin



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

Martin uses the same materials as many of the other popular brands. Their manufacturing processes are very similar as well. I think it comes down to whether or not you like their designs.


----------



## BMXRider2011 (Oct 21, 2011)

Myself and my dad have always liked Martin bows. I tend to keep mine longer than him though.


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

Martin is a great bow. You really get the best bang for your buck and you will have a lot more money to put towards accessories. But no bow company makes a bad bow. I feel that they all make a wonderful bow. I'd have my eye on that new 2012 bengal. Great looking bow there and its priced at $450 I believe. I feel that you don't see many Martin's in the classifieds but you always see mathews, hoyt, and bowtech along with PSE. Who knows the real reason behind it. Might be because more people buy those bows so they are going to flood the market because more people own them. To each their own tho.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a '09 Cheetah and it is a great bow.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Martin is all I have ever owned! I like the simplicity of them.


Hutch


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

i have had ZERO problems with my martin shadowcat or my alien nemesis, alien x and alien z, my wife has had no problems with hers either. well except for busting nocks...lol


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

I think if you go order a new Pantera.
You will be hooked for life.


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

I would like to add another comment about Martin Archery. You will not find better folks to deal with...First Rate!
If you ever get to visit Martin Archery in Walla Walla, WA ask for a tour of the " Warehouse ". They have many of the various designs Martin Archery has created on display from years past. You will quickly see that Martin engineers have been there and done that.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

Tooltech said:


> I would like to add another comment about Martin Archery. You will not find better folks to deal with...First Rate!
> If you ever get to visit Martin Archery in Walla Walla, WA ask for a tour of the " Warehouse ". They have many of the various designs Martin Archery has created on display from years past. You will quickly see that Martin engineers have been there and done that.


that would be interesting


----------



## glass house (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank You 
Maybe I can make a deal for the Pantera listed in the adds all set up. I was thinking Onza 3 but like the single cam bows better. I have had several Hoyt and a mathews that I could not get to paper well so I figure it's time to try something different and I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Yheti (Nov 12, 2011)

I started on a basic Black Bear (Fred Bear, not Martin).... then went to a Martin Lynx Magnum, had a Martin Warthog Magnum and now I'm on a Martin Tracer LT. Guess I'm a Martin guy now! Loved that old Bear, passed it to my nephew when he was old enough to pull it back.

I still have the old Martin Lynx Mag, but the limbs need replacing (long story lol don't ask, I may cry again). At one point I called Martin and found that they could send me new replacment limbs.... hmmmm maybe I should rebuild her! Yep I kept the riser and all the cables lol. I'm a Martin Hoarder lol


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

I use to have a 2007 Martin Bengal. Great bow for the price. It's not a Hoyt or Mathews but it's more than adequate.


----------



## gsgayman (Nov 16, 2011)

Just ordered a Martin myself, Onza3. I grew up about 30 minutes from Walla Walla thus there were always Martin guys around. Now in the Midwest they're a little harder to come by I've noticed. I've owned everything from PSE x2, XI, Alpine x2, Hoyt, and current a Clearwater. I vaguely remember Martin that I didn't like Martin back when I was shooting PSE but don't remember why, maybe "just because!" Can't wait for my Onza to be built so I can finish it off. Martin didn't have any in stock in the pattern I wanted so they had to build one, should have it in two weeks.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

I was given my first Martin Firecat in 1987 and currently shoot an '11 Firecat 400. It's a great bow! My wife shoots an '11 Onza 3 and really likes it too. 
In that 33 years I've shot mostly Martin or Rytera bows with about a 3 year period when I tried others. (Mathews (many!), Ross (3), and Elite). I keep coming back to Martin.
Great performance at a great price. Top notch customer service if you need it too. :thumb:


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

People, who have been around archery awhile...Know Martin has always been a leader in the bow designs..in fact many have been copied ,,if you look back at history you can see this..but, they did not run all the ads and pay a million shooters to shoot their bows ...like others have ....thats all ...They make some great bows ..


----------

